# Well, Halloween sucked



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Just as crowded as last year, but almost no surges. I don't know about your markets but in my market there were really no surges till around bar time. Last year there was a significant surge early in the evening as everybody went out and a long sustained surge between 3.0 and 9.2 for a couple hours around bar time. Last night there were zero significant early ravening surges and the bar time surge went between 1.5 and 2.1. Same amount of people, same amount of pings, same lack of drivers during peak time because they were all being used. But now a lack of surges. Looks like Uber has significantly reduced their surge mechanism which is just another change Uber has done that is detrimental towards the driver.

But hey, at least Uber raised their SRF so now they can keep their bottom line up.


----------



## zelix (Oct 31, 2015)

Was pretty good for me in Calgary, We just got uber just over a week ago, and there were 3x surges all night, I banked $360 between 10 pm and 2 am


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

zelix said:


> Was pretty good for me in Calgary, *We just got uber just over a week ago*, and there were 3x surges all night, I banked $360 between 10 pm and 2 am


This will be your highest grossing Halloween ever. It is all downhill from here.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Yup enjoy it while you can. Halloween last year was great, this year the surges were out there but didn't last. I'm taking an extended vacation from this shit, just can't do it anymore, not worth the money or the trouble. Had 5 college kids try to get into my car after the girl at my window said only four. Had to kick them out and one of the guys got smart and well the next thing I know in out of the car cussing ..... This was on Lyft but all this bs is the same. 
I wish things were different and the pay was there but it's not. I'll keep my account active in hopes of a pay raise but until drivers turn off their phones shit is not going to change.


----------



## UberYYC (Oct 29, 2015)

I am in Calgary too. Made $125 from 8 til 12. Didn't hit any surges, not in areas where they were going on at right time. Maybe if I stayed out later, but only wanted to work until midnight. No tips though, cheap bastards.


----------



## Melrose4sho (Oct 27, 2015)

UberYYC said:


> I am in Calgary too. Made $125 from 8 til 12. Didn't hit any surges, not in areas where they were going on at right time. Maybe if I stayed out later, but only wanted to work until midnight. No tips though, cheap bastards.


I made $230 in 3 hours hitting 25%- 200% Prime Time with Lyft. Hours 12:30-3:30 am in Los Angeles Market. "Better Halloween this year for me than last year.


----------



## Jim C (Nov 1, 2015)

Halloween in Tampa was terrible. This was my first week and made $145 for 8 hours work


----------



## UberAroundTown (Oct 26, 2015)

We had a good Halloween night here - worked from 9pm to 1:30am and made 250.00 which I think was great. Of course, I am new to driving so I don't know what I may average on other weekends that are not "busy". Guess I will find out in the next few weeks


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Took a risk and jumped in my taxi picking up all the street hails of people afraid they were going to get surcharged. After about eight hours or so, ended up with around $450.00 on the night. Not my best Halloween but had my cab full about 80% of the time. Never saw any Uber surcharges happening so the $2.25/mile taxi rate was working out way better for me than the $1.10 with Uber.


----------



## Murex (Nov 3, 2015)

Halloween, 5.9x surge almost all night. $444 for 3.6 hours work. Nuff said.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I had a demanding but great Halloween. Surge got up to 8.6 twice. Made good $$$$


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

made $50 (approx)....worst weekend ever. Admittedly I did not drive the 60 miles to the "surge" areas.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Yep, that was what it was like last year in my market. No dice this year. I'd be surprised if you guys see those numbers next year for Halloween.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Average to ok Saturday night, but nothing special. $150 net in 5.5 hours. I was in bed by 12:45 though, I don't do the sh*tfaced shift. Got one surge ride early and then surge was sporadic and short. Downtown surged late, saw it go to 5x for 15 minutes or so. Way too many short trips with no surge. The short trip mile rate really needs to be increased. It would be such an easy way to increase pax rates with little notice. So many lazy college kids and twenty somethings who have been raised on this instant gratification internet economy will take an uber less than a mile from their dorm to class! Unbelievable, I walked to class or rode a bike or rode my motorcycle, WTF lazy millenials!!


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

I did pretty good considering I only worked Friday and Saturday night.

And that's at Phoenixs $0.90/mile


----------



## Tango64 (Nov 3, 2015)

I've had 2 requests to stop at fast food places before their destination? WTF..not getting paid to sit there. ..how can we respectfully say no?


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah. It was bad here. I did 16 rides (didn't turn down any ride all evening) in about 5 hours. The pay was so low that I actually got $31 added to my pay because of Uber guarantees. That's the first "busy" weekend I've ever had to get guarantee money. Normally I blow guarantee money away after football games and stuff.

On a positive note, I had a 5 star rating, got $23 in tips, AND had most riders thank me for "what you're doing keeping drunk drivers off the road"


----------



## Loke (Nov 3, 2015)

Killed it in Honolulu. $593.00 between Lyft and Uber Fri and Halloween night. Made more with Lyft and received $38.00 in tips with Lyft. 0 with Uber. Lyft pays way better here. Uber claims its better with more calls which is true along with wear and tear on vehicles with new rates but pays less. I use Uber as a back up if Lyft gets slow for a bit.


----------



## Tango64 (Nov 3, 2015)

RachelD said:


> Yeah. It was bad here. I did 16 rides (didn't turn down any ride all evening) in about 5 hours. The pay was so low that I actually got $31 added to my pay because of Uber guarantees. That's the first "busy" weekend I've ever had to get guarantee money. Normally I blow guarantee money away after football games and stuff.
> 
> On a positive note, I had a 5 star rating, got $23 in tips, AND had most riders thank me for "what you're doing keeping drunk drivers off the road"


What are guarantees?


----------



## Tango64 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tango64 said:


> I've had 2 requests to stop at fast food places before their destination? WTF..not getting paid to sit there. ..how can we respectfully say no?


I just think from now on I will have to decline from stopping for fast food and explain that I am not paid for that, so I do apologize! Now if they offer to pay me to stop, that will be a different story...I just answered my own question!!


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Tango64 said:


> What are guarantees?


It was $20 an hour lol.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Tango64 said:


> I just think from now on I will have to decline from stopping for fast food and explain that I am not paid for that, so I do apologize! Now if they offer to pay me to stop, that will be a different story...I just answered my own question!!


Well you're paid by the minute. It's just less than mileage. I stop by fast food during surge rides. That way my minute rate is higher, and I for SURE have a fare (sometimes it's tough to get fares during surge).


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Tango64 said:


> I just think from now on I will have to decline from stopping for fast food and explain that I am not paid for that, so I do apologize! Now if they offer to pay me to stop, that will be a different story...I just answered my own question!!


I'm down if there's a big surge. Actually makes it worth waiting


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

At 10 cents a minute or whatever it is now, it is not even worth it in a surge. No stops, plus I do t want the smell of fast food in the car.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> At 10 cents a minute or whatever it is now, it is not even worth it in a surge. No stops, plus I do t want the smell of fast food in the car.


It's always in the back of my mind that I'm going to get punched in my ear if I say no stops.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> View attachment 17282
> 
> 
> I did pretty good considering I only worked Friday and Saturday night.
> ...


Arizona is the most on FIRE market I have seen so far. That's awesome enjoy it!


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Arizona is the most on FIRE market I have seen so far. That's awesome enjoy it!


Meh. They've cut rates twice in the last six(?) months. Weekends are decent due to ASU, and the tons of concerts and other events happening.

Part of the reason Halloween was so good was a festival and Tool played Saturday night. People from all over the world flew in for it


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Meh. They've cut rates twice in the last six(?) months. Weekends are decent due to ASU, and the tons of concerts and other events happening.
> 
> Part of the reason Halloween was so good was a festival and Tool played Saturday night. People from all over the world flew in for it


That 9x surge is just unreal lol perfect storm I suppose


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> That 9x surge is just unreal lol perfect storm I suppose


I didn't see it X hit that. Could have been while I was on a ride. Regardless the surges were still very nice. I even did a trip that was $174


----------

